# Amp Crossover frequency



## ronmann (May 23, 2010)

I just bought a GTO, I normally listen to metal but I through in one of my old rap cds to hear the bass. It sucked. So after 15 minutes of looking I found the amp (should have read the forum). I turned up the gain but the problem is the crossover freq is so high. Is there an adjustment anywhere? If not I might make an rc circuit if I have the parts lying around.
Another quick question for a noob please: What are the little holes near the gauges in the dash for? I must suck at searching because I didn't find anything.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

No crossover adjustment. It just takes a signal off of the rear quarter speakers and produce low freqs.

The holes could have been for the dual climate option in Aus. Usally there is a thermister behind it.


----------

